

198 cyberattacks against U.S. critical infrastructure in 2012 - hawkharris
http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/09/technology/security/infrastructure-cyberattacks/index.html

======
K2h
Not mentioned in the article, but implies use of
[http://www.shodanhq.com](http://www.shodanhq.com)

